# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλησπέρα απο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης !!

## karakonstantakis

*Καλησπέρα παιδιά !! Ονομάζομαι Αλέξανδρος και είμαι από Ηράκλειο Κρητής !! Νέος στο χομπυ με πολλύ αγάπη για τα πουλια όμως... Όταν ήμουν πιτσιρικάς (12-14) είχα με τον Πατέρα μου κάπου στα 70 καναρίνια σε μια κλούβα διαστάσεων "περιπτερου" ! Δυστυχώς όμως μια βραδια μας τα έκλεψαν όλα σπάζοντας το λουκέτο...δεν άφησαν tpt... !! Από τότε λοιπόν...ξανά τώρα λέω να μπω στο χομπυ φτιάχνοντας μια κλούβα στον λίγο χωρό που διαθέτω στην βεράντα μου. Κάπου 2.20 μήκος, 2m ύψος, και 1.5m βάθος !!  
 Έχω βεβαια παρα πολλές απορίες που σιγά-σιγά διαβάζοντας πολλά από το internet & ροτόντας σε μερικά pet-shop καθώς και φίλους, περνώ ιδέες-συμβουλές και συνεχίζω !! Φωτό από την κατασκευή θα αναρτήσω στο σχετικό μέρος !!!*

----------


## Paul

Καλως ορισες Αλεξανδρε απο την αγαπημενη Κρητη!!!!Σ αυτο το site  ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα βρεις πολλες χρησιμες πληροφοριες για την κλουβα σου!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕ με χαρα βλεπω οτι θα σε εχουμε και στη δικια μας παρεα ! δεν σου κρυβω οτι παρατηρω την κατασκευη και την προσπαθεια σου και σε αλλα δυο φορουμ με θαυμασμο και ηθελα να την εχουμε και εδω αλλα απο δεοντολογικους λογους δεν σου το ζητησα ουτε σε πμ ,οσο και αν μπηκα σε πειρασμο   ::   .χαιρομαι που εισαι και κοντα μας και ενα μεγαλο μπραβο ,πριν ακομα μας την παρουσιασεις .να ξερεις οτι εχεις προκαλεσει το θαυμασμο και αλλων γνωστων μου και το αξιζεις .ευχομαι να συνεχισεις με την ιδια ορεξη σταθερα στην πορεια ! ο τοπος μας και ο χωρος ευρυτερα εχει αναγκη απο τετοια παιδια με ορεξη για δημιουργια και μαθηση !!!

----------


## jk21

> Καλως ορισες Αλεξανδρε απο την αγαπημενη Κρητη!!!!Σ αυτο το site  ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα βρεις πολλες χρησιμες πληροφοριες για την κλουβα σου!!!!!!




.... εμεις θα βρουμε πληροφοριες για τις κλουβες μας ... περιμενε και θα δεις !

----------


## Mits_Pits

Γεια σου Αλεξ!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

> ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕ με χαρα βλεπω οτι θα σε εχουμε και στη δικια μας παρεα ! δεν σου κρυβω οτι παρατηρω την κατασκευη και την προσπαθεια σου και σε αλλα δυο φορουμ με θαυμασμο και ηθελα να την εχουμε και εδω αλλα απο δεοντολογικους λογους δεν σου το ζητησα ουτε σε πμ ,οσο και αν μπηκα σε πειρασμο    .χαιρομαι που εισαι και κοντα μας και ενα μεγαλο μπραβο ,πριν ακομα μας την παρουσιασεις .να ξερεις οτι εχεις προκαλεσει το θαυμασμο και αλλων γνωστων μου και το αξιζεις .ευχομαι να συνεχισεις με την ιδια ορεξη σταθερα στην πορεια ! ο τοπος μας και ο χωρος ευρυτερα εχει αναγκη απο τετοια παιδια με ορεξη για δημιουργια και μαθηση !!!




 Με έλιωσες Δημήτρη τώρα... Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια και να ξέρεις ότι ένα πολύ μεγάλο μέρος τον όσο έχω διάβαση και αποκομίση είναι από το site σου   ----> jk21.yooblog     ::

----------


## Paul

> .... εμεις θα βρουμε πληροφοριες για τις κλουβες μας ... περιμενε και θα δεις !


oκ...ανυπομονω να δω φωτογραφιες απο την κλουβα του αλεξανδρου!!!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Γεια σου Αλεξανδρε καλως ηρθες!!

----------


## xXx

καλωσόρισες να είσαι καλά

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Καλώς τον Αλέξανδρο, θα τα λέμε και από εδώ!!!!

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Καλως ορισες Αλεξανδρε

----------


## mitsman

Αλεξανδρε καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας!!! ελπιζω και πιστευω να βρεις απαντηση σε καθε σου ερωτηση σε οτι αφορα τα φτερωτα μας φιλαρακια!

Καλη διαμονη!!!!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Καλώς ήρθες Αλέξανδρε στην παρέα μας. :bye:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Αλέξανδρε καλώς όρισες στην παρέα ...

----------

